# Boat sits back/ squats at rest



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey guys/gals. New here this is my first post.
Picked up a used viper 19ft flats boat, and am trying to get her up to speed. I’ve read elsewhere that they tend to squat in the back at idle/ rest. The trolling motor it came with BARELY sits in the water, definitely need a longer shaft but don’t want to drop that coin on a new TM. Would adding some ballast to the front help? Anyone else remedy this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Any chance you can rearrange some of the stuff that's in the stern?


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Jason M said:


> Any chance you can rearrange some of the stuff that's in the stern?


That’s the thing, there among squat back there… the cranking battery is literally the only thing in the stern (and obviously the motor). I’m wondering if adding some ballast would help or just even wiring all the batteries to sit in the front hatch? Idk any ideas are appreciated. I read that they squat but I don’t want to have my trolling motor turn into a paperweight


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

WranglerJoe said:


> Hey guys/gals. New here this is my first post.
> Picked up a used viper 19ft flats boat, and am trying to get her up to speed. I’ve read elsewhere that they tend to squat in the back at idle/ rest. The trolling motor it came with BARELY sits in the water, definitely need a longer shaft but don’t want to drop that coin on a new TM. Would adding some ballast to the front help? Anyone else remedy this problem? Thanks!


Often, the trolling motor batteries are under the console. I would move them up front if you can. Move any weight forward to try to level it out. But at rest is one thing- riding is another. Keep in mind that on many small skiffs or flats boats, the weight position is critical....passengers, gear, etc....just moving a few lbs around can change things. For example, even on my Action Craft 1890, I prefer at least a half tank of fuel (18+ gallons- fuel tank is in the front) and the front livewell full for the boat to ride right. I got 2 old group 24s in the front for the TM as well. At rest, My boat does not "squat" but some hulls just do that. Look at the Lake and Bay boats, for example. Their deck at the transom is about 5" (or less) from the water in most cases. Old Hewes lappy hulls squat a lot too. Just kinda one of those things that some hulls do when at rest. I would avoid "adding ballast" unless it is an extreme case. Use the gear you got to try and move the weight forward, if you can.

Good luck


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

GSSF said:


> Often, the trolling motor batteries are under the console. I would move them up front if you can. Move any weight forward to try to level it out. But at rest is one thing- riding is another. Keep in mind that on many small skiffs or flats boats, the weight position is critical....passengers, gear, etc....just moving a few lbs around can change things. For example, even on my Action Craft 1890, I prefer at least a half tank of fuel (18+ gallons- fuel tank is in the front) and the front livewell full for the boat to ride right. I got 2 old group 24s in the front for the TM as well. At rest, My boat does not "squat" but some hulls just do that. Look at the Lake and Bay boats, for example. Their deck at the transom is about 5" (or less) from the water in most cases. Old Hewes lappy hulls squat a lot too. Just kinda one of those things that some hulls do when at rest. I would avoid "adding ballast" unless it is an extreme case. Use the gear you got to try and move the weight forward, if you can.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks man, I already moved the TM Batteries forward, and I need to burn off some fuel, maybe that’ll help with the weight. I don’t want to add anything unnecessary, but once I get a cooler on the bow and such, it might just be enough. Thanks!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

How does it ride?


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Jason M said:


> How does it ride?


Rides well. Had some motor issues but I plan on getting out the next day or so and putting it through its paces. Good hole shot, although I do need to re prop. Decent control, dry ride, feels light up front for sure though


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Any chance of water intrusion into the hull that is not draining out?
I had an '08 JH Performance 18 (similar to old Shallow Sport hull) where water on deck was leaking through raised console mounts (screws) on the floor and was getting trapped inside the sealed sponsons. Huge water weight problem.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Any chance of water intrusion into the hull that is not draining out?
> I had an '08 JH Performance 18 (similar to old Shallow Sport hull) where water on deck was leaking through raised console mounts (screws) on the floor and was getting trapped inside the sealed sponsons. Huge water weight problem.


Definitely possible. Going through a rewire and going to reseal everything while I’m at it just to eliminate future issues.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Are you seeing that squat with someone up front? I have a similar hull and get squat while empty at rest but balances well with someone up front. I also moved my house battery under the console from the back.

If you don't already have them put trim tabs on it, you will love the ride putting that big bow down in chop.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> Are you seeing that squat with someone up front? I have a similar hull and get squat while empty at rest but balances well with someone up front. I also moved my house battery under the console from the back.
> 
> If you don't already have them put trim tabs on it, you will love the ride putting that big bow down in chop.


I have tabs on her already, rides great in chop, cuts right through like butter. When I get an angler on the bow, it levels out a touch, but if 2 people are on the bow it seems perfect…what sucks is I like to be on the platform working the I-pilot so I can see, but that counteracts the weight. I literally just need like 100lbs in the front and I think I’ll be livin. (Also have the 40 gal tank full right now… guy wasn’t sure how big the tank was so I wanted to see, so once I burn off some fuel this may all change although the tank is central on the boat)


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Hard to see because far away but here’s the boat with no one on it floating (I know the ultimate solution would just be a longer shaft TM but I ain’t made of money)


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

WranglerJoe said:


> Hey guys/gals. New here this is my first post.
> Picked up a used viper 19ft flats boat, and am trying to get her up to speed. I’ve read elsewhere that they tend to squat in the back at idle/ rest. The trolling motor it came with BARELY sits in the water, definitely need a longer shaft but don’t want to drop that coin on a new TM. Would adding some ballast to the front help? Anyone else remedy this problem? Thanks!


What year is the boat?
What HP and 2s or 4s?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks normal, I pole mine from the bow platform when alone and would say to run the trolling motor the same.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

NativeBone said:


> What year is the boat?
> What HP and 2s or 4s?


1995 hull, was recently stripped and redone/refinished stringers refinished and foam added.
2010 etec 115 V4


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> Looks normal, I pole mine from the bow platform when alone and would say to run the trolling motor the same.


I just know that trolling motor is too short. Eventually I’ll move that one to my gheenoe and get something longer for the viper


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

for comparison, here is the slightly shorter version of the same hull with a 140.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Sits like my old 72' Hewes.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

WranglerJoe said:


> 1995 hull, was recently stripped and redone/refinished stringers refinished and foam added.
> 2010 etec 115 V4


Just noticed your pic.
Looks normal for that hull.
The Hewes did same and I believe the hulls are close to one another.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

My 93 Mako 181 Flats sits low in the stern as well.
Design in that date range.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Where's the gas tank?

How much jackplate?


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

I just don’t want to drop 2500 on a new TM 😭


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

How handy are you? It's not hard, or expensive to change out the TM sha.ft


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

RJTaylor said:


> How handy are you? It's not hard, or expensive to change out the TM sha.ft


Extremely. I’m good with wiring/schematics and all that but my worry is tearing it apart and then running into issues as far as wire length especially with the ipilot. Couldn’t find any info on that at all. Do you have any input?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Only wire you should have to extend, is the +\- going from the board to the motor itself.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

RJTaylor said:


> Only wire you should have to extend, is the +\- going from the board to the motor itself.


Interesting….maybe I’ll give it a shot


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

It is pretty easy to put new shaft on it.

Can get new shaft at Marinecarpet.com in Ga or just go see Mike @ Master Repair in Stuart. He is the best there is and will help you how ever he can.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Mako 181 said:


> It is pretty easy to put new shaft on it.
> 
> Can get new shaft at Marinecarpet.com in Ga or just go see Mike @ Master Repair in Stuart. He is the best there is and will help you how ever he can.


Awesome bro thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

following


----------

